# RESOLVED "Found New Hardware Wizard"



## BigfootKevin (Mar 22, 2007)

I just installed my new video card, and now every time I turn the computer on I get this popping up. I installed the drivers from ATI's website, so I don't know why this would keep coming up.

Any way to get this to stop popping up every time I turn on my computer?


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

You didn't post your system specs. Are your running a brand name computer or is this a custom build with a motherboard. Please provide your motherboard make and model number. You may need your chipset drivers updated. Many operating systems don't know how to handle some devices on motherboards. It's possible it could be a bridge of some kind for pci or agp, etc.

I also like to do an install manually of the video card drivers but i will get to that after I hear back from you. It is also going to be helpful for the exact maker and model along with the chipset of the ati card. and is it pci, pci-e, or agp?


----------



## BigfootKevin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

Oops, sorry about that. I should have known better. 


It's a custom build. My mother board is the ABIT Fatal1ty AN8 SLi.
The video card is an ATI Radeon X1950 Pro PCI-E, Model #: 100-437807


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

Download the Catalyst 7.1 drivers from this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/

Uninstall any generic driver than Windows has installed in Device Manager. Then, reboot, and go into Safe Mode. Install the drivers, and boot back up normally. Now your drivers should be installed.


----------



## BigfootKevin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

When I tried installing the driver in Safe Mode, it said that Direct X 8 was not installed and that I shouldn't continue. After I clicked ok, it asked me if I wanted to continue. Should I have clicked yes? I'm 100% certain I have Direct X 9.0c.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

Continue.


----------



## BigfootKevin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

Ok, after hitting continue I got this message after:

"Setup did not find a driver compatible with your current hardware or operating system. Setup will now exit."

After hitting OK, this message came up:
"Setup was unable to complete the installation. Try to setup your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup."


----------



## BigfootKevin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

If it helps any, when the there are no drivers installed, two "Found New Hardware Wizard" windows pop up. First one, then another after you click cancel.

Both of them are for "Video Controller" and "Video Controller (VGA Compatible).


When the driver is installed(without doing it in Safe Mode), the Found New Hardware Wizard is for software "unknown". I checked the location of it in device manager, and it says location "on Radeon X1950 Pro".

So as you mentioned before, do you think I need my "chipset drivers updated"?


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

If you haven't done so already, ATI released Catalyst 7.3 today.

Just FYI



TheMatt said:


> Download the Catalyst 7.1 drivers from this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/
> 
> Uninstall any generic driver than Windows has installed in Device Manager. Then, reboot, and go into Safe Mode. Install the drivers, and boot back up normally. Now your drivers should be installed.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

I believe these are your chipset drivers. Abit is a little fuzzy on the Nvidia SLI chipset number. It said Nvidia4 and that is what this download is.

Now for your yellow problem... Right click on the video controller yellow tab with Video Controller and click the driver tab. Hopefully you extracted the ati drivers to a temporary location. if not, you need to do so. Then point the update driver option to that directory and click the appropriate OS if there is a sub directory for it. That should hopefully do it.



BigfootKevin said:


> If it helps any, when the there are no drivers installed, two "Found New Hardware Wizard" windows pop up. First one, then another after you click cancel.
> 
> Both of them are for "Video Controller" and "Video Controller (VGA Compatible).
> 
> ...


----------



## BigfootKevin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

Ok, I installed the new nforce4 drivers.

Now when I try to do what I think you meant for me to do, this is as far as I get.

I right click on this and go to properties, then update driver.









Then this is where I'm stuck. Where ever I put the driver.exe file, it still doesn't find it and says the hardware was not installed because "the wizard cannot find the necessary software".


----------



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

Bigfootkevin, can you expand the + sign next to your _Sound, video and game controllers _ dropdown section in Device Manager? If your X1950Pro is anything like my X1900XTX, then the official ATi Catalyst drivers should be installing something called ATi T200 Soundstream (or something like that) in that section. However, when I tried installing the Omega drivers, that didn't show up, and at one point I was getting the same problem you are now - New Hardware Found wizard kept popping up on reboot. I eventually said screw it and just used the official Catalyst drivers.


----------



## BigfootKevin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

Nope, I don't see that under that section.


----------



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*



BigfootKevin said:


> Nope, I don't see that under that section.


Then it's a good possibility that is what is causing you to keep seeing the New Hardware Found. Either that, or whatever hardware it keeps finding is completely unrelated to your video card drivers. 

What video driver and version are you using?


----------



## BigfootKevin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*



alabamaman79 said:


> Then it's a good possibility that is what is causing you to keep seeing the New Hardware Found. Either that, or whatever hardware it keeps finding is completely unrelated to your video card drivers.
> 
> What video driver and version are you using?


I had the official 7.1 drivers from ATI, and I just installed the 7.3 today. Do you think the CD with the video card has this ATI T200 thing you're talking about?


----------



## BigfootKevin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

*sigh* I'm sorry guys, I figured out what the problem was. 

I was only installing the display drivers. I didn't install the WDM drivers too.


----------



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

Well, at least you figured and fixed the problem. That's what matters. :smile:


----------



## BigfootKevin (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

Hehe, yeah, you're right. Thanks for the replies though everyone!


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: "Found New Hardware Wizard"*

And that my friends is a wrap on this thread!

Alright. Glad you took all of our pointers and even used some wisdom of your own to complete the job. W2G!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

God job. Glad it is working.


----------

